

Ask HN: Gmail Outage - how do you deal with it. Do you backup? - GFischer

Gmail is currently down here in South America, and it has been experiencing service disruptions globally.<p>How do you deal with it (especially if your startup or company depends on email)? Do you have backup accounts? Do you backup your email? Any tips?
======
i404
Raspberry Pi local homeserver as 1st stop for your e-mail (working as some
type of backup), and then auto-forward incoming emails from the rPI-mailserver
to your main gmail inbox?

That way you will get all emails even during gmail outage, aswell as having a
backup of every single mail safely "at home" ... a quick thought.

~~~
autotravis
Exactly. Backing up my gmail with my Pi was the first thing I wrote about
here: [http://magnatecha.com/things-i-do-with-my-raspberry-
pi/](http://magnatecha.com/things-i-do-with-my-raspberry-pi/)

I can do a quick check/search with mutt from the the Pi.

------
GFischer
There's a Chrome App for Gmail Offline

[https://support.google.com/a/answer/1308394](https://support.google.com/a/answer/1308394)

wish I'd installed it before today :)

